# Obama Rally!!



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Different kind of rally than the ones we're used to talking about, but Texas has become a HUGE state to win in the democratic election so the candidates are campaigning HARD here.

Well..Senator Obama will be in Dallas tomorrow (wednesday feb. 20) and Hillary should be here sometime at the end of the month. I didn't think I was going to be able to go tomorrow because I thought I had to work, but turns out I don't!! So I'm doing the american idol camp out to go see him!! I'm SO excited!!! I've never been this fired up about an election before and I love BOTH candidates, so I'm having extreme trouble choosing between the two. I'm hoping by hearing them both speak live I'll be able to make my decision. Both of them are incredibally inspirational. 

I'll be freezing my bunz off, so wish me luck!! I'll tell you all about it tomorrow when I get back!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Mindy- I am jealous! Let us know how you felt after seeing each of them speak in person.

Amanda


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

That's exciting! We didn't get to hear both candidates here. Obama visited New Orleans, and Bill came to town to campaign for Hillary, but she didn't come. I was kinda disappointed about that. After what happened for Katrina, we NEED to know that whoever is in Washington is paying attention to the problems that we have with our coastline.

Anyway, I voted for Hillary, but I'll be just as happy to support Obama if he's our guy. I think they are both capable and smart people, and honestly, in my opinion, ANYTHING is an improvement over what we've got now. eace:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

So I went to the rally this morning. It was utter and mass chaos..lol.

Reunion arena in dallas holds 15000 people. 17000 showed up. We got there at about 8:30 and the doors opened at 10:30 but the lines were wrapped and snaked around the building several times over.

All I can say is wow. If..and I put a lot of emphasis on that word..'if' ...if he lives up to all he says, he'd be one of the best presidents we've ever had. Ever. I want to wait to cast my vote for when Hillary comes to town to speak so I can see her, but Obama was unbelievable. My hands hurt afterwards from clapping so much; he has so many fresh views for the country that have no place in todays mainstream politics, but that work so brilliantly you wonder why they haven't been talked about before.

I'm not trying to sway anyone one way or the other towards whom they should vote for; I'll probably post another thread when I go see Hillary. But I can tell you that he's unbelievable. How he is on tv is nothing compared to how he is in person; I could only think of JFK whenever he was speaking..and that says a lot. I've been rooting for Hillary for 8 years now, but she has a lot to live up to!

One thing I can agree with on both sides though is that it's definately time for change; no more bush politics. No thanks. 

Here's the speech from dallas for any of you that wanted to see!

http://www.wfaa.com/video/index.html?nvid=219960&shu=1


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for posting this Mindy. I really enjoyed hearing him speak and really talk about the issues that are very pertatinet right now ya know.  That's great that you got to go. We are for McCain..... Just don't think the world is ready for a female, nor is a female ready for this world yet.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Haha..over the past week I've actually shifted BACK to Hillary. We had an officer die in her motorcade and she handled it supurbly--cancelling her rally and giving condolences in person to his wife at the hospital; taking time out of her schedule to do that. It showed me she cares. Aside from that, she also accepted the offer to the State of the Black Union along with McCain that Obama failed to attend because he needed to 'focus on his campaign.' It just seems he's getting a little too cocky for his own good. 

My political views align with both Hillary's and Obama. There's really not much difference between the two save for attitude, humility and personality. Their plan for the country is ABOUT the same. So if either of them wins the nomination I'll be happy with either. But right now Hillary's showing herself to be the better candidate. So she'll get my vote in Texas; which actually counts for something right now..lol. 

As for a woman not being ready to run the country? I don't think that's true at all. There have been women who have lead countries all over the world. Argentina, Bolivia, Iceland, China, Isreal, India, Chile, and Germany to name a few; all very big countries with a need for a strong president. And we've only ever had white males for over 300 years. Times..they are a' changin' and with that, we need to change as well. We're the only country in the world that has never had a president that isn't white or male. To me that sounds fairly archaic on our part; and we're supposed to be one of the most advanced societies in the world..


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

A lil somethin' to help everyone on their way as well. I hate voting for the leader of the free world based on a popularity contest or which candidate can spit further. Or people saying they're 'republican' or 'democrat' but not knowing what that really entails; what their views really mean.

http://www.dehp.net/candidate/

This website is completely unbiased. It helps you pick the correct candidate based on which issues align up with your own. If you're still what you were before you took it, more power to you. But two 'republican's' in my office this week have taken it and found that their views align with obama and hillary..lol.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

All I am going to say is that a woman could not do any worse than the men have done for this country. I am a Hillary supporter, but am totally disgusted with the politics in this country. So far, no one has addressed the real issues. Each candidate has an answer, but they won't tell you what it is. We need someone to say they will not discuss personal issues and just address what is really important.

Thanks for that link. I just took the test, and my results were Hillary.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Mindy - Interesting site!

I took the quiz not knowing 100% where everyone stands, myself included as I am not 100% sure on what I would want out of the new government...anyways from the ones I could answer honestly. It ended up to be Hillary at the top of my list (a couple topped her but no longer in the running). 

Neat site to see what they truly stand for on key issues that I had a hard time finding out just from watching the news. Obama had some things that I have a huge opposition/disagreements as key points for me. I am not a supporter of him anyways.

Our state is done with...last week....so I guess I have to wait and see which ones make it to the end and do that quiz again. Next time I will have to try to answer EVERY question.

Thanks again, it helped me understand their positions.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

LOL, how come I'm not surprised that every single one of the candidates 'disagrees' with my 'Iran sanction/military' choices? ound:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Yae..I'm glad ya'll are taking it!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

www.ontheissues.org has listings of the candidate positions on various issues and also voting records for the candidates that have actually voted on things 
They also have a quiz where you can match up your views with the candidates. I didn't match up with any of them on more than about 40% of the issues-no wonder I had such a hard time filling out my early ballot.


----------

